# Spouse visa interview



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi All
I am in the final stages of the visa process (spouse) having submitted the I-130 etc. I have the interview and medical next week and was wondering if anyone could shed some light on the type of questions i may be asked at the interview?

Not sure if i should be preparing something in advance 

Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Gra80,

From what I have read on visajourney.com (and they have a section where people have posted their interview experience from the different Embassies) So I would go on that and if your flag is correct look at what questions they ask of the UK.

But it's more along the lines of stuff you should know already. Questions like:
Where did you meet?
What does your wife do?
Where did you get married? Who attended the wedding?
Where do you plan to live in the USA?
Have you been to the USA before?
Have you met her family before?
Do they approve of the relationship?


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks 2fargone....glad to hear its straightforward questions.


----------

